# [H] Blood Angels Bitz [W] CSM/SM Legs/£££ [UK only



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, 

I have tonnes of BA bitz leftover from various purchases. I am looking for either* SM legs or CSM legs* for trade. I have slight preference for Chaos but either will do. Will also accept cash as a secondary preference. Please note, they need to be *Vanilla SM* as I will be using them for Chaos kit bashes. So no DA/SW/BT legs....Cheers! 

Here is a list of what I have got (not exhaustive so PM to enquire): 


x7 Hand Flamers 
x7 Melta Pistols 
x5 Plasma Pistols 
x2 Power Fists 
x3 Thunderhammers 

I also have: 

BNIB: Forgeworld Terminator Shoulder Pads: £5.00 

Thanks. 

SF

**edited.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude,

Will you post to UK, if so how much?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Ps: I'm after a load of the pads with chapter icons on, the terminator pads and the death coy.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Power Armour shoulder pads are gone I am afraid :-( (unless my buyer in USA backs out of our deal...Will see tomorrow).

Death Company box and Terminator box are both gone.

Still have the Terminator FW Shoulder Pads if you want them??


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

You have just made me sad. 

How much are we talking to send them UK?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I am UK  so could probably fit in letter


----------



## The 13th (Jul 7, 2013)

Im in Australia but pending cost of postage Id definately be interested in Lemartes? (Assuming he aint gone)


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

In that case could I grab a pair of winged power swords too?

I think I have some legs in my Bitz box, can check for you.

Edit: I have 3 Mk4 legs from forge world.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, I have updated my list. Most of it's gone I am afraid guys. Including Lemartes. 

Just the termie pads and a handful of bitz left.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Dude you suck haha. But yea I will take the terminator pads.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Having issues with posting and pm'ing here atm. So will have to wait to arrange a deal until it's fixed. But i have put the pads by for you.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Sweet. No worries dude, let me know when u can.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems fixed now. 

Do you want anything else other than the Pads?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn, seeing UK Only in the title made me not open this thread until now. What a shame.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah sorry dude. 

I guess the Oilers logo confuses a lot of people here (and my flag is still stuck on Laos lol)...

That said, I am gonna start posting to Canada too now as I have posted to the US this week and it seems people in North America are willing to pay the price of international shipping as it still works out cheaper with the exchange rates and changes to GW bitz suppliers rules...

You want any else in the list Ntaw?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> You want any else in the list Ntaw?


Not what's left, to be sure I'll end up with those bits in future purchases anyway with my desire to play a DC army one day. 

I'll certainly be paying attention (if there is a) next time though now that I know you're willing to do the postage to Canada. k:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have any friends in Edmonton that could pick up I could probably do posting for free as my wife is Canadian and has family in Edmonton she posts stuff there for birthdays, xmas and stuff. Could probably get my in-laws to forward it to you too for cheap, if you did ever want anything...

I may be selling some more of the Blood Angels lot I got in the near future so i'll be sure to message you if I do.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey keep me in the loop about future BA stuff you sell too!

Working on a 2-2.5k project at the mo.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Alas, I live just outside of Toronto. It might be less shipping though, since it would have to go halfway across Canada past me to gt to Edmonton. Please do keep me in mind, I think I have another 3-4k to go until I'm at 10k. Then I have to move on to something else for reals, as that will be pretty damn extravagant.

Got a list for that project there Grimaldus? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Sure I will fire it over to you in a pm. It's mostly made from stuff I have, I'm stripping a loot and blood angelificating it. It's a pretty brutal list to be honest!!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Not what's left, to be sure I'll end up with those bits in future purchases anyway with my desire to play a DC army one day.
> 
> I'll certainly be paying attention (if there is a) next time though now that I know you're willing to do the postage to Canada. k:


Dunno if you are still interested, but if you are then check out my new trading post...I am saying goodbye to my Blood Angels, mostly Death Company all well painted. Dunno if it'll be worth it with shipping costs to Canada but you never know. I would really like these to go to a loving home if possible because my friend put a lot of effort into it as you will see.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Sweet. No worries dude, let me know when u can.


Dunno if you are interested too. 


Here is the link for both of you: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=130379


----------

